# yeast infections



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

hey.This isn't a very fun topic, but I was wondering if any other women have had this problem. for about 6 months ( set off by a round of antibitotics), I have have recurring yeast infections about 6 times. I have been to the doctor, gotten the strong pill, gotten the OTC medications. but it keeps coming back. there isnt much of a chance that I'm diabetic or anything. Im on the pill, and the doc says that it may be the culprit, but i dont want to go off the pill! I'm going back to my doctor tuesday, but I was wondering what other women have experienced and tryed...?


----------



## mysteri (Oct 16, 2000)

Yep had the same problem. After suffering way to long, the doc did cultures and found a Trichomoniasis infection. It is treated w/ a drug called Flagyl. It is more common if you have more than one sexual partner (or he has more than one). Have him do some cultures. It isn't always the obvious one and they all have different treatments.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

No both pf us were virgins before we were with one another and we are still compltely monogomous - I'd never doubt that for a minute.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

. I always try to take acidopholis when I am on anti-biotics or have a yeast infection because they restore the good bacteria in your system...and they are good for your stomach.I would definatly have your doc give you some cultures. good luck


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Ask your doctor to do a PAP for vaginitis. I was treated for yeast infections as well, and they found out I had this. It mimicks the syptoms of a yeast infection. Basically it is just the bacteria in your vagina out of wack, nothing you did or caused. My doctor told me women with IBS seem to me more prone to this. You get put on some horse pills for about 5 days and it will get rid of it.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Babydoll,You're right, yeast-infections are not very nice, but you would be amazed to hear how many women suffer from them. It has nothing to do with how many partners you've had, the yeast spores are everywhere, they're settled in your body and when your system goes out of whack for whatever reason the yeast will flower. If you are D-prone it is even easier to get these infections, they are in our bowels and it isn't that difficult to get from one passage into another. I'm sure you know all about how to wipe from front to back after having a BM, and how to urinate right after you had sex and all that. Some drs say tampons are not advisable if you often have yeast-infections and then there are people who say it is all caused by an overgrowth of candida albicans. There is a special diet to control candida growth, no sugars, no yeast, no mushrooms if I recall well (hope Flux doesn't roam on the Women's Issues Forum, he thinks Candida overgrowth is nonsense)). I'm on a low-carb diet (which is very similar to the anti-candida diet) to try and control the D, I used to have yeast-infections very often and no cream or antibiotic ever helped for long, but I've been fine yeast-wise sofar, so who knows, maybe reducing sugars and yeasts in your food might help control the yeast-infections.Fay


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

thanks everyone, I have a doc appt on tues and ill let everyone know how it turns out!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I do the diet and probiotics for prevention, but what really nailed it when my bowels started going crazy was the oral Diflucan.


----------

